# Humble beginnings



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my modest set up... for the moment. There's a limit how much kitchen space I can rent.










-Gaggia Classic - no wand upgrade as yet (a mention to Glenn for his input)

-Zassenhaus Santiago Knee Grinder (with thanks to ChiarasDad for his help)

-Motta Tamper

-Hand blown double wall shot glass (looks great when full with a nice pull)

-Maxwell & Williams Casino espresso cups,

...and a paper clip for the WDT.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, a good solid starting point. Rancilio steam wand, a nice foaming jug and an Iberital MC2 (or similar) and you are all the way there. I was three years with that sort of setup before I gave in to the Silvia.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A great machine and setup.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A good set up indeed, don't knock it!


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> Nothing wrong with that, a good solid starting point. Rancilio steam wand, a nice foaming jug and an Iberital MC2 (or similar) and you are all the way there. I was three years with that sort of setup before I gave in to the Silvia.


Ahh, I knew I left something out. Have a milk jug as well, though I mainly drink straight espresso. No time to mess around with that during the week.

Not to knock the MC2 - it's a very capable low end grinder, however the Zassenhaus grinders produce equally good results. And you get a morning work out as well. I only make 1 double a day, cannot justify another machine in the kitchen. I think the Classic suits me better than the Silvia. One fussy woman in my life is more than I can handle at the mo!!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

A great set up, indeed. Love the Zassenhaus grinder. (But don't let my wife see it - she's only just realised the size that a replacement to my Vario is likely to be, ans she's keen to reclaim some work-top footprint. If she sees a Zassenhaus I may be in trouble...)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Osher

Hope the machine is behaving itself now you've cleaned it up.

My machine will be jealous of the attention and love your new machine is getting.

Do you have a tamping mat to protect your work surfaces?


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

The machine is really nice now - a slight drip from the steam wand at times. Maybe it's the valve, or might need some descaler running through the wand.

Your machine is already packed away!! I have noticed a possible very small pressure difference between the two, yours might be slightly stronger, but it's minimal. Haven't frothed any milk as yet.

No need for a tamping mat - I use the sponge in the washing up basket! Don't worry, the granite is well looked after.


----------

